# Ultraviolet (1998) - Uk TV Miniseries



## Tabitha (Jul 19, 2002)

Did anyone else watch this?



> From IMDB:
> Michael Coleman is unwillingly thrust into the nightmarish world of vampires when he discovers a secret government organisation operating undercover within the police when his friend Jack disappears under suspicious circumstances on the eve of his wedding.



http://us.imdb.com/Title?0169501

I didn't see it all, and every now and then I think about picking up the dvd set, but haven't got around to it yet.

It came across as one of the few vampire stories set in modern day that were actually believable.  It was written by Joe Ahern, who also wrote "This Life", and in the scripting you can often tell the similarities.

What did they call the vamps?  Code 5's?


----------



## Annette (Jul 20, 2002)

I watched this. Thought it was quite good. Its been a while since I've seen it tho. Found this for you Tabitha.

http://www.play.com/play247.asp?page=search&adudisc=y

Can't believe there were only 6 episodes. 


annette


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Annette _
> *
> Can't believe there were only 6 episodes.
> *


No way!  I thought there were 12 or something!  I want to watch it again even more, but not sure if I want to fork out for only 6 eps!

Jack Davenport was very good as I remember, same with the scientist chicky and his black partner dude.  I remember hearing rumblings that they were going to remake it in America, but don't know if it happened or not.


----------



## DarkCity545 (Jul 23, 2002)

I  thought it only came out as a small mini series for tv which was only 6 epis. I have them on tape.


----------



## Tabitha (Jul 23, 2002)

I remember the SciFi channel advertising all the time that they had picked it up, but I never managed to see it again.

It was good - felt realistic, and the whole idea of vampires being susceptible to the Ultraviolet light in sunlight was a great idea.


----------



## Brit Chick (Aug 5, 2002)

They repeated this on the Sci-Fi channel and the re-run just ended two weeks ago.  

I really enjoyed it - the whole vampires living 'normal' lives amongst us 'happy meals with legs' (sorry, couldn't resist the Spike quote there) 

They took the idea that vamps have no reflection a step further with those screens attached to their guns so they could look through them at a group of people and the ones they couldn't 'see' were the vamps.   

The idea was that the vamp bites healed so quickly that the markes could only be seen under the ultraviolet light - plus of course that UV burned them up as well.   Mind you, when the were killed they didn't just go up in a puff of dust as in BTVS it was a serious blood & guts burning mess - very unpleasant for those around - little Buffy would be forever changing her outfit in this show !!

If you haven't seen it, its well worth a look


----------

